# Cevicheria La Mar miraflores



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

la primera de la franquicia de las cevicherias de gaston, en la avenida la mar con 8 de octubre en sta cruz, miraflores, definitivamente mejoro esa zona que estaba media caida y de ahi arreglaron pistas y veredas, y hay otros negocios interesantones por ahi como cookie factory, mi causa, il pastificio, bueno y las delicias que siempre estaba ahi


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

sip, la verdad que la zona ha mejorado mucho.. y luego con LaMar como que mas gente llego por ahi  al medio dia eso es un caos.. muchos carros buscando un sitio para estacionarse jeje.. aunque más abajo esta Pescados Capitales y a una cuadra esta Caplina.. no hay duda que La Mar.. es La Mar ps!


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Me gusta la arquitectura con esa apariencia "cruda". Esas medianeras características de Lima, pudieran recrearse bajo otro contexto, uno que resalte el empirismo urbano local.










Esa ventanita con un marco, y uno que otro juego con material de alfarería pudiera dar algo característico propio de Lima, y de clase, algo como un trademark de la arquitectura.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si, no? Podría ser...un marco de acero inoxidable con un diseño único.

Esa zona ha sido arreglada por la Municipalidad de Miraflores, realmente es otra. 

La Mar sin duda es La Mar.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

A mi me encanta Caplina, y Pescados Capitales es muy buean también.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Urgggg.... un mal hábito que no se supera !!!!*

En fin....paciencia y buen humor....pasan los años y no hay solución al respecto... 
Què grato saber que la zona "menos bonita" de Miraflores haya mejorado...y me parece muy acertado que se estè llenando de cebicherías y pescaderìas con estilo...



thecarlost said:


> Me gusta la arquitectura con esa apariencia "cruda". Esas medianeras características de Lima, pudieran recrearse bajo otro contexto, uno que resalte el empirismo urbano local.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Esta zona tiene mucho potencial. Lo bueno es que para su desarrollo han contribuido tanto el municipio como la empresa privada. 

Esperemos que la zona de Santa Cruz también mejore con el ingreso de Corporacion Wong o Supermercados Peruanos al local del antiguo SúperEpsa en la residencial .


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy peculiar, pero sumamente atractivo... el hormigòn visto me encanta y el efecto de las letras se ve cute. No parece pero ha invertido una buena cantidad de dinero en esa pared, está muy elegante y minimalista.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

6 metros cúbicos de concreto no creo que sea "barato" en ningun lado.

Y como dices tú Vane, invirtieron, pero bien.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

ichGERARDO said:


> Esta zona tiene mucho potencial. Lo bueno es que para su desarrollo han contribuido tanto el municipio como la empresa privada.
> 
> Esperemos que la zona de Santa Cruz también mejore con el ingreso de Corporacion Wong o Supermercados Peruanos al local del antiguo SúperEpsa en la residencial .


asu pero eso ya es otra zona, eso es san isidro, y ademas ese terreno es privilegiado porque esta cerca a portillo, aun no se sabe quien lo compro no? ojala sea wong, porque ya hay un vivanda en pezet bastante cerca


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La verdad no me gusta para nada, espero que su comida compense su feo local.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La Mar por dentro:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:happy: Filter!!!!!!!?!?!? si ahora si te encontramos..!! 

et: 


ja.. bueno interesante esta cevicheria muy peculiar como dice Vane..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> :happy: Filter!!!!!!!?!?!? si ahora si te encontramos..!!
> 
> et: ..


Eres una RATA. :lol:


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

manuel_rs said:


> asu pero eso ya es otra zona, eso es san isidro, y ademas ese terreno es privilegiado porque esta cerca a portillo, aun no se sabe quien lo compro no? ojala sea wong, porque ya hay un vivanda en pezet bastante cerca


Si es cierto es otra zona, pero se me vino a la mente porque esta relativamente cerca. 

Aún no se sabe quién se quedo con el terreno. Yo creo que si lo compra Wong será un Metro y si lo compra SP será un Súper Vea.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

en realidad no les conviene ni a metro ni a super vea, aunque el sta isabel que estaba en corpac va a ser super vea, ahi si no conviene, esta muy cerca la zona de san gabriel, pezet y portillo, no seria la voz en serio...


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

thecarlost said:


>


:badnews:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lindo pero esa moles inconclusa del costado... por Dios..... cuando el municipio lanzara una ordenanza para ponerle fin a todo esto. Al menos el centro, San Isidro, Miraflores y todos los distritos que se sabe tienen la plata para hacerlo deberian estar 1000% obligados!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> :happy: Filter!!!!!!!?!?!? si ahora si te encontramos..!!
> 
> et:
> 
> ...


No puedo creer!!!! del mas allà va a venir Emilio para asustarte en las noches!!!! jajajajajajaa


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Me gusta mucho, esos troncos de madera en la enrtada y los carrisos(o troncos no veo bien) en la parte superior de la estructura, le dan una cara bien playera tipica de la costa peruana. La pared de concreto, le da un toque de elegancia. Lo unico q no me gusta(de las fotos)son esas paredes sin terminar tan tipicas de nuestras ciudades(falta de plan de obras!!!).

Algo que me incomoda un poco en la arquitectura es la parte de aberturas. No hay ventanas!!! por lo menos en las fotos q vi.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

FerGon said:


> :badnews:


Lo sé! pero es el hecho de como contextualizan una idea para un entorno. Se hubiese visto "raro" una estructura high tech, de perfiles métalicos, vidrios, y una pared ....fucsia! 

:happy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

manuel_rs said:


> en realidad no les conviene ni a metro ni a super vea, aunque el sta isable que estaba en corpac va a ser super cea, ahi si no conviene, esta muy cerca la zona de san gabriel, pezet y portillo, no seria la voz en serio...


Santa Isable? Super Cea? Cuando inaguraron estas tiendas?? :lol:


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

jajaja errores de amanecida:lol:


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

volviendo al tema de la zona, creo que poco a poco ira mejorando, ya hay cosas que pasan de la municipalidad, como ese edificio que ademas viola reglamentos, con esa ventana; lo malo es que en esa zona la gente tampoco es que tenga mucho dinero, esperemos que con el despegue comercial se mejore la zona, igual la parte de pecados capitales falta mejorar bastante, ese muro del cuartel tambien la mata


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hace un año Miraflores remodeló la avenida, de hecho luce mucho mejor que antes.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

mangolight said:


> Me gusta mucho, esos troncos de madera en la enrtada y los carrisos(o troncos no veo bien) en la parte superior de la estructura, le dan una cara bien playera tipica de la costa peruana. La pared de concreto, le da un toque de elegancia. Lo unico q no me gusta(de las fotos)son esas paredes sin terminar tan tipicas de nuestras ciudades(falta de plan de obras!!!).
> 
> *Algo que me incomoda un poco en la arquitectura es la parte de aberturas. No hay ventanas!!! por lo menos en las fotos q vi.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, así es. El restaurante es semi abierto, como un patio.

Lo mismo con la cevichería Punta Arenas en Chorrillos, un edificio sin ventanas con toldo de esteras que permite la circulación del aire y una buena iluminación natural.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

si bajo el toldo hay un deck con unas mesas y unas palmeras, inicialmente en el proyecto quedaba vacio y habia un espejo de agua, pero por razones comerciales se cambio


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No es por nada pero por dentro se ve mejor que por fuera, la facha no se ve muy atractiva que digamos


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

unas fotos mas, estas las encontre en internet


----------



## Lía (Feb 10, 2007)

*Que provocativas cosas*

hno: que rico, y yo antes no sabía que era percebes cuando una amiga espoñala forista me dice, cómo no vas a saber si lo importan de tu tierra, de Perú, y en el CORTE INGLES CUESTA COMO 1000 Euros el kilohno: Será una exageración? Ese restaurant es del mismo dueño que la Huaca? es decir Madueño?


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

osea la idea es de gaston acurio, y el consigue inversionistas para que hagan realidad el proyecto y cada restaurante funcione como franquicia, este local creo que esta a nombre de una señora, pero hasta donde se no tiene que ver con el dueño de la huaca


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Realmente la comida en la Huaca Pucllana no me parece que justifique el precio...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Coincido totalmente, la úlltima vez que fui me sentí decepcionada.


----------

